# Pulled pork cook time in a UDS



## Koopdaddy (Sep 17, 2010)

I am going to be smoking 6 butts of pulled pork this weekend for a party and I need some advice.

I have one UDS with 2 racks in it. I think I can fit all 6 in there at once depending on the size of the butts that I get. How will that affect the cooking time doing all 6 at once? It might be a bit crowded.

Should I do 3 butts in two separate smokes, would that be better?

I need to have it ready to serve at noon on sunday and I want to try and wait as long as possible to pull the pork so that it is fresh for serving. If I smoke them all at one time, I was thinking of starting around midnight saturday night...but I am not sure if that is enough time for 6 butts. Last time I did 2 butts and it was around 9 hours.

Or I could do 3 on saturday afternoon and 3 more early sunday morning.

What advice can you give me?
Thanks


----------



## Ashyface (Sep 17, 2010)

I smoke, wrap loosely in tin-foil half way through to let it cook in it's own fat; 8-9 hrs in smoke; overnight in fridge to cool, and let the juices redistribute through the meat slowly; re-heat at 225F for 20mins. and pull. Moist, juicy, smokey, and delicious.


----------



## Nick2 (Sep 17, 2010)

I posted this on the UDS forum, but here it is again:

I did 4 a few weeks ago on a single uds and it took 12 hours at 235ish degrees.  I could have fit more, I put em in cold before it came up to temp...I think you are good if you are going to do this overnight anyway.  I think i pulled mine off at 190-195 then wrapped em in foil and put em in a cooler to rest.


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 17, 2010)

This guy had some trouble putting too many butts in his UDS. 

http://www.theqjoint.com/forum/showthre ... bubblehead


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2010)

You can do 6 in a WSM.


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 17, 2010)

I have 2 racks in my uds and could probably fit 8 easy however when I did my last 2 I had issues with drippings turning into fuel and spiking my temps not to mention I have. 20* difference between the two racks. The most I would try would be 4 on the top rack with a tray to catch the drippings and deflect some heat. As my sig says I don't know shit from shinola so whatever that is worth.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 18, 2010)

6 butts is a full drum for me.  I have done 8 but only once.  I don't rotate, turn or flip.


----------

